#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  Laxminarayan Institute of Technology Nagpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*LIT Nagpur Year of Establishment:* *1940.

LIT Nagpur Affiliation: Nagpur University.

LIT Nagpur Mode Of Admission: MHTCET & AIEEE.
*
*LIT Nagpur Branches In Engineering:*


Chemical EngineeringEngineering Systems TechnologyPetroleum Refining and Petrochemicals TechnologySurface-coating TechnologyPaper and Pulp TechnologyOils, Fats and Surfactants TechnologyEcotechnologyFood TechnologyPlastics and Polymers Technology

*LIT Nagpur B Tech Opening and Closing Rank 2014**:*
Branch

Closing Rank


Chemical Engineering

10715


Food Technology

33021


Plastic and Polymer Technology

42279


Paper and Pulp Technology

30188


Petro Chemical Technology

19771


Oil Technology

24795


Surface Coating Technology

16494



 
*LIT Nagpur B Tech Placements 2015:*
*NAME*

*STUDENTS*

*BRANCH**


NATIONAL ORGANIC CHEMICALINDUSTRIES LIMITED (NOCIL), THANE

YOGENDRA SINGH SOLANKI




ROSHAN APPA

CE




CE 


THERMAX INDIA LTD., PUNE

HEMANT BHERWANI

CE



DEBARCHAN MISHRA

CE



PRANALI NARAYANE

CE


BPCL, MUMBAI

SHENU NANDGAYE

CE



RAJVANSH MANDPE

CE


PHILIPS CARBON BLACK LTD., DURGAPUR

RITESH DARVHEKAR

CE



PULKIT SAHU

CE



G. KAVITA

PCT



PANKAJ NIKHARE

PCT


GALAXY SURFACTANTS, MUMBAI

SHASHANK DHOTE

CE



VINOD MANTE

CE


VEDANTA STERLITE LTD. , SESAGOA

RAMESH GAYKWAD

CE



SWAPNIL FUSE

CE



PRASAD RAUT

CE



SUMEET NAGTODE

CE



AMRUTA PARKHI

CE


TVS, HOSUR

19.    CHITRALEKHA  NANDANWAR

CE


UNITED PHOSPHORUS LTD, VAPI

NUTAN PALIWAL

CE



ROSHAN BELOKAR

CE



DYANESHWAR DADMAL

CE



RUPESH WADIBHASME

PCT


ORIENT PAPER MILLS LTD, AMLAI

AKASH RAO

PPT



SAURABH MITRA

PPT



ABDUL REHMAN

PPT


TATA MOTORS

YOGESH PARDESHI

SCT



VISHAL SAHAJWANI

PLPT


MARICO LTD

AKSHAY GHARDE

FT


MAHINDRA AND MAHINDRA LTD, NASHIK

    30.    INDRADEEP SHERE

SCT




SCT



31. RASHMI DALAL

SCT



32. SANDEEP SHELAR

SCT



33. PRADEEP REPALE

SCT


MAPRO FOODS LTD.

PRIYANKA PRADHAN

FT



PRAVIN DEVASE

FT


AMBUJA CEMENT

SHIVAJI BHUSE

CE



AVANTI BANNORE

CE



ANKITA MAHILE

CE


JOTUN PAINTS, PUNE

AMOL WALHEKAR

OT



SHIV KUMAR

SCT



NILESH WAYKAR

OT



AKSHAY DESHPANDE

SCT


SUMAN SYNDET, NEW DELHI

PRASHANT GAIDHANE

OT



RAVINDRA CHAVAN

OT


BRITISH PAINTS

45.    SAGAR WADODE

SCT



46.    JAYANT PATIL

SCT



47.    PRAVEEN DHATRAK

SCT


SANMAR LTD., CHENNAI

SWAPNIL GANVIR

CE


THERMAX INDIA LTD. PUNE

49. EKTA JAIN

CE



50. NIKUNJ JAIN

CE



51. PRAVEEN GADPAYLE

CE



52. PRAFULL TURANKAR

CE



53. KUNAL TONDARE

CE



54. DIKSHA GORANTIWAR

CE



55. SWAPNALI CHITRIV

CE



56. POURNIMA DURUGKAR

PCT


SABMILLER LTD

57. KARTIKI DASARI

FT


TRIDEND LTD, CHANDIGARH

58. SAZIYA PARVEEN

PPT



59. PANKAJ BHUTE

PPT


PARLE LTD, NASHIK

60. ANIL NADAVADEKAR

FT


SOLAR EXPLOSIVES, NAGPUR

61. PANKAJ PATLE

CE



62. UMAKANT BALLURE

PCT


NIPPON PAINTS, CHENNAI

63. HEMANT DHAGE

SCT



64. BAGHYASHREE UKEY

SCT


PERFECT BIOTECH. , BUTIBORI

65. FUZAIL ANJUM

CE



66. PRIYANKA KHOBRAGADE

CE



67. LAXMI JIBHE

CE


PERFECT BIOTECH. , BUTIBORI

68. SATISH SHIRPURKAR

CE



69. SHARAD SHENDE

CE



70. TUSHAR KOMALWAR

PCT


INDORAMA (SYNTHETICS) PVT. LTD.

71. HEMANT NAWALE

CE



72. PRASHANT FAYE

CE


ENERCON

73. ANKIT AGRAWAL

PLPT



74. SANDEEP SHIVDEKAR

PLPT


SULZER INDIA LTD

75. HIMANSHU KHATRI

CE



76. MUGDHA LOHIT

CE



 
*FEE STRUCTURE 2015:* Tuition Fee for LIT Nagpur is Rs. 28,642/-.
*
LIT Nagpur Campus & Intra Facilities:*
The Institute has a campus of about 78 acres (320,000 m2) located at Amravati Road in the western part of the city and houses all the departments of the Institute. The college authorities take utmost care to keep the college infrastructure up-to-date.[citation needed] The college has a strategically located canteen, two boys' hostels, a recreation hall and a huge playground.

*LIT Nagpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
Residential accommodation for 200 boys is provided in Old Boys and D. Gangadhar Rao Boys (New) hostels in L. I. T. campus. Rooms are equipped with wardrobes, cots, tables and chairs. Girls students have separate hostel accommodation in Girls Hostel, Nagpur University, Near L. A. D. College, Gandhinagar, Nagpur (Ph. No. 0712 - 2246854). The boys hostels are administered by Warden under the guidance of the Director, LIT. Warden visits the hostels on all days and look after the welfare and discipline of the students. 
Two dinning halls are provided to cater different food tastes of the students. The messes are run on contract basis. Water coolers are provided for drinking water. Water heating facilities for hot water bath is provided. For the entertainment of students, two T. V. sets are arranged which is open for a restricted period every day.

*LIT Nagpur Address:* Laxminarayan Institute of Technology, Rashtrasant Tukadoji Maharaj Nagpur University, Amravati Road, Opposite Bharat Nagar, Nagpur, India. 





  Similar Threads: Vishwakarma Institute of Technology Pune b-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel ,campus facilities Hindustan Institute of Engineering Technology Chennai btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Ramdeobaba Nagpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities VNIT Nagpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Laxminarayan Institute of Technology Nagpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

